# My kitten won't stop sucking the blankets....



## Xenka (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi! This is my first post on the board, but I've been around as a reader for quite a while. Before posting this I ran a few searches and saw some great threads, but I have a different angle I want to ask about...

Basically, my kitten won't stop sucking on my blankets. He only does it at night, and only when I'm in the bed under the blankets. In fact, he doesn't even sit or lay on the bed at all unless I'm in it.

I learned a lot from some of the similar posts on the board, about why they do it (being separated from Mommy too soon) and the fact that they may, or may not, grow out of it...

But it's getting to be a really big problem. He keeps me from sleeping. He kneads and claws on me and sucks and purrs like a diesel truck all night. If I put him out of the bedroom, he cries & claws at the door and the carpet all night, which also keeps me up. I've had him for about 2 months now, and he's done it for most of the time that he's been with me but it's gotten progressively more vigorous, and I see no reason why it won't continue to get more so unless I find a way to put a stop to it.

I've had some luck with switching blankets & bedsheets every other night (he didn't seem as interested if they're fresh out of the wash) but even that doesn't seem to be working anymore, he's caught on.

So the next idea I had was that maybe there's something I can add to the laundry wash water that would make the blankets unpleasant to the taste for him (but obviously not hurt him!)? Anyone have any ideas, or any other thoughts as to how I might stop the behavior? I'll try anything at this point, I want some sleep!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

My sisters cat used to do this every morning on her dressing gown when her cat came for a cuddle. I think it's like them suckling their mother and it's a comfort and affectionate thing for cats. Dylan just licks, I think I'd prefer it if he sucked something lol.

I know bitter apple can stop cats chewing wires etc, but I dunno how well it'd work on sheets (ie if it would stain or anything) If not a light mist of the stuff over your sheets may help  I think most pet stores stock the stuff.

Hayley x x


----------



## Xenka (Aug 1, 2004)

I love that idea! I'm not really all that concerned with whether or not it stains my blankets--I can always use old/dispendable ones. I don't know why I didn't think of that (maybe because I'm sleep deprived? hehe!), I think I'll go get some today! Thanks!!

You're definitely right about the affection part--"affectionate" should be his middle name. He is the sweetest kitty ever, and I know that he only does this because he loves me, so I feel really guilty about wanting him to stop.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmm, my 12 week old kitten does the same thing. 
However, we realized she took a real liking to a gray fleece throw in particular. So, now...every night we fold it up neatly and put in bed next to me (this way she is still in bed with us) and we sit her on it. She immediately starts suckling and kneading ON the blanket. The running joke in our house is not to forget to get Addison's "Mama" before we go to bed. When we put her on it, we say..."Here Addison, here's your Mama." 

It seems to do the trick. Try giving your kitten it's own blanket and maybe put it on top of yours for a little while and then slowly move it next to you once it goes into the kneading "trance". She doesn't care where we move her (as long as she's on her blanket) when she's in that mode!

Good Luck.


----------



## Xenka (Aug 1, 2004)

We've tried a few things... when he first started doing this, we noticed that there was one blanket in particular that he liked. Eventually we removed that blanket off the bed, put it on the floor next to the bed, and put a different blanket on the bed. We thought he'd still sleep on the original blanket, but he didn't.

We did have a couple of night's peace, but then he started sucking on the other blanket. So we took that off and replaced it with another, same routine, and so on. Until we ran out of blankets.

What we eventually figured out is that he doesn't seem to care for the blanket unless we've been sleeping with it for a couple of days (I guess it takes that long to gather up smells like us, like him, and like our other cat).

I even tried to be sneaky and put an extra sheet on top of the blanket, making sure the blanket was covered entirely. I thought maybe he only liked blankets, and not sheets. But that only worked for a couple of days too.

I just got back from buying some bitter apple spray, so we're gonna try that tonight. I think I might also try the idea about folding up the "latest favorite" at the end of the bed to see if he'll use that instead. Lots of great ideas, thanks ya'll!


----------



## lops (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm not sure if this will help, but I'll tell you about Chester and his preference for kneading. He loves my pajamas when they're "balled up" on the end of the bed. He also loves an afghan that I use when watching TV. 

I suspect it's my scent that he's cuddling up to, so if the blanket doesn't work, you might try an article of clothing that has your scent all over it, put in an appropriate spot? 

Good luck!

lops


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

How was last night? any luck??


----------



## Xenka (Aug 1, 2004)

I got the spray, and just put like a real light spraying over the covers. It worked at first--I got several hours of sleep in!

Eventually he started sucking again though--and since I was asleep, I can only take guesses as to how this happened... but I'm wondering if he found a spot that didn't get sprayed, or if he just gradually licked the stuff off until he had cleaned a spot.

Tonight's plan is to apply a slightly more thorough layer of spray. I've also started imagining up some other ideas to incorporate the blanket-moving process. I have a really good feeling about this!


----------



## Xenka (Aug 1, 2004)

_oops, double post!_


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*my cat does the same thing*

I just got him yesterday and he does the exact same thing, i changed the cover to a rougher one n he still did it. i don't think he's ever been in a bed before so i dont' think he's used to it. but he's real cute!


----------



## Xenka (Aug 1, 2004)

I have been having some success so I thought I'd share in case my experience can help anyone else, and also to thank those that posted ideas.

Basically I combined both pieces of advice that were posted here. We put a regular bedsheet over the top of our other covers, and misted it with a very light spraying of bitter apple spray. Then we took one of the old beat-up comforters that he seemed to enjoy in the past, and folded it up at the foot of the bed, in the hopes that he'd smell/taste the bitter apple on the bedsheet and migrate down to the comforter at the foot of the bed--and voila! Worked like a charm! So he's still sucking the covers, but at least he's not disturbing us in our sleep anywhere near as much.

I read in other threads on this board that sometimes they just eventually stop, and sometimes they keep doing it for life. So what I'm wondering now is... has anyone really noticed any pattern for the result if they're discouraged from doing it versus just letting them go? Like, is he more likely to drop the habit if we just let him suckle undisturbed, and let it run its course, so to speak? And on the other hand, if we continue trying to stop him, will he just get frustrated and never lose the instinct?

He's scheduled to be neutered 4 weeks from today, and I know that cats can change a lot of personality and habits after this surgery. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## melbz (Aug 10, 2004)

I've read some really interesting info on this -theres a condition called pica where animals (and little kids) ingest materials they shouldnt (like fabrics etc) and apparently its really common in oriental breeds. My little sweetie has taken things a little too far and has started to eat holes in my pj's! Apparently it can begin as a comfort thing and then sometimes they get carried away and you end up with pj's with holes all over them! He just started this a few months ago and is 18 months old! Im actually taking him to the vet on Friday to get some advice, I'm thinking that being a burmese, maybe he needs a little brother or sister? 

I also have a friend who has a 13 year old Burmese who ALWAYS sucks wool, doesnt matter what it is (jumper, sock etc) as long as its wool! 

Apparently "pica" occurs in mostly indoor cats who were either taken too early from mum or who are lonely. Interesting stuff, I can forward some articles if you're interested.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*my cat stopped*

The first night i got my cat he did that and it frustrated me but i let him and kept my toes out of the way. so the next day i changed the bed cover so that if he did do it, it wouldn't bother me...and i left the t.v. on but put it on mute...cuz i thought maybe if i left a light on he wouldn't think it was "bed time". I don't exactly kno why he stopped. i think maybe because he didn't sense it was bed time like i said :? but i can't be sure! all i kno is i'm glad he stopped


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

My kitten is 14 1/2 weeks now and she still does this. It doesn't bother me though. I just let her do it. My 4 year old used to suck on the tip of her tail ALL night and she'd do it while she was curled up on my chest. I figure, Addison sucking on her blanket, isn't as bad as that. :lol: :roll: 

My vet has told me it's perfectly fine. Not to worry about it. We were the ones that decided to fold up the blanket and push it to the edge of the bed, it keeps us and her happy!


----------

